

Cern lab goes 'colder than space'  - reazalun
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/science/nature/7512586.stm

======
hugh
Point one: the temperature of deep space isn't really all that well-defined.

Point two: this isn't all that cold -- temperatures in the microkelvin range
are routinely obtained in the lab. Admittedly, this is a pretty big thing to
be cooling down that low.

